# RE: Fuel Rail Covers



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*RE: Fuel Rail Covers*

They finally came in: Not the best job by any stretch of the imagination. Looks OK and no more. I’ll keep them and just bitch…could have been much worse…


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They don`t look so bad from here. :cheers


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks Rukee - They do look cool until you get in real tight; so-so tape job, a few small bubbles and when he un-masked some of the silver cam off the GTO. I’ll take some touch-up paint to the GTO.

He charged me $75 a piece and I have not paid him yet. Think I will try to shave a few bucks off, but I don’t intend to push the issue too much…The owner is a real nice guy.

You know how it is when it’s your ride; you look at everything from the micro level…





Rukee said:


> They don`t look so bad from here. :cheers


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

So - The paint shop owner leaves me a VM stating that it's all Comp'ed, very cool of him. I have used him before so that probably has something to to with his Gracious offer… Now I am not pissed at all; little touch-up paint and I'll be good to go...:cool


----------

